

Mars Mystery: Here's What We Know - kapiolani
http://www.informationweek.com/government/information-management/mars-mystery-heres-what-we-know/240142491

======
lutusp
A quote: "'This data is one for the history books,' NASA Jet Propulsion
Laboratory scientist John Grotzinger recently told National Public Radio,
while adding that he could not divulge more until scientists had a better
chance to vet the data. Hypotheses have ranged from a discovery of complex
organic matter to chemicals indicating the presence of water."

Well, if it's something meriting mention in history books, then it's not
"chemicals indicating the presence of water", because we already have many
examples of that, from present and past rovers. That leaves something not seen
before, and organics are at the top of the list. It's a pretty exciting time
-- and from a scientific perspective, a nice follow-up to the Higgs findings
from the LHC.

